# Stanley Rout-About (Parts)



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi !I obtained an old Stanley Rout-About 80265 routed model 32 rpm 25000 amps 2.7volts 115-called a stanley work master.It is nice and light and excellent for small light work,however I think I need brushes,and can`t seem to find any.I like the router and hate to through it out,but I thought I would check with you experts at the forum to see what I should do.(I may also need bearings,and information how to install them.)
I am new to the forum and this is my first post.I really enjoy the Forum and am having prolems understanding the best ways to get all the information already published.For example the information may already be available.
I recently retired from a banking career and have no related experience. I love woodworking,however I am a bit of of a wood butcher/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi arne

Pull out one of them out and take it to the hardware store/motor repair shop and have them match it up..

===



libra123 said:


> Hi !I obtained an old Stanley Rout-About 80265 routed model 32 rpm 25000 amps 2.7volts 115-called a stanley work master.It is nice and light and excellent for small light work,however I think I need brushes,and can`t seem to find any.I like the router and hate to through it out,but I thought I would check with you experts at the forum to see what I should do.(I may also need bearings,and information how to install them.)
> I am new to the forum and this is my first post.I really enjoy the Forum and am having prolems understanding the best ways to get all the information already published.For example the information may already be available.
> I recently retired from a banking career and have no related experience. I love woodworking,however I am a bit of of a wood butcher/


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

contact a motor repair place they have brushes .Or do in the states . Beiring's also it may be better to take it to the repair place and get their take on repair ?? or at least get the parts . It is not hard to replace those item's


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Brushes can be 'carved' down to size from 'slightly larger' compatible close matches in the field in 'extreme cases'. Bearings on the other hand, are a lot tougher to 'fake'. Even if you end up giving up on the parts, selling it 'as is' on ebay or Craig's list would get you something, and could help someone else complete the restoration of a 'relic'.


----------



## Papadukes (Oct 4, 2014)

libra123 said:


> Hi !I obtained an old Stanley Rout-About 80265 routed model 32 rpm 25000 amps 2.7volts 115-called a stanley work master.It is nice and light and excellent for small light work,however I think I need brushes,and can`t seem to find any.I like the router and hate to through it out,but I thought I would check with you experts at the forum to see what I should do.(I may also need bearings,and information how to install them.)
> I am new to the forum and this is my first post.I really enjoy the Forum and am having prolems understanding the best ways to get all the information already published.For example the information may already be available.
> I recently retired from a banking career and have no related experience. I love woodworking,however I am a bit of of a wood butcher/


Did you find brushes for your Stanley Rout-about. I am looking for new brushes for mine as well.
Thanks
PApaDukes


----------



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

*stanley rout`about*



Papadukes said:


> Did you find brushes for your Stanley Rout-about. I am looking for new brushes for mine as well.
> Thanks
> PApaDukes


I had to many other tools to repair ,so the router is still in the drawer.
Libra 123


----------



## REELHIGH28 (Jan 25, 2015)

I am looking for parts for my old Stanley Rout-a-bout any advice?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Billy. Find the largest most successful repair shop you can find and ask them. I think your chances are probably limited. Bearings are generic and you might find brushes that will fit but for other parts your best bet might be finding one that doesn't run or one that does that is cheap.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 13, 2019)

*Oil port on top!*

Just got one for 5 bucks, June 12 2019, it didn't sound good when turning it off, dry bearing sound, so, all you may need is oil. Yep, there is an oil port at the top in the middle marked OIL.
Before I noticed it I took off the top cap, 2 philips screws, and it comes right off. I put a small dab of grease on the shaft, now she spins up nice and winds down just as well. Try oil first, and see how it runs!
Looks like a plain bronze bearing at the top, and probably ball bearing on the bottom, just guessing on that one, often the working load end has the better bearings.
While apart check the brushes, the ones in the one I got look fine.


----------

